# White stuff inside of the new tank setup cave?



## nickn (Sep 16, 2009)

I just set up my curly hair juvis tank and I used the coco fiber, I tryed to squeeze out as much water as I could, humidity stays at about 75-80% in there. Its a Kritter Keeper with the plastic top.

Now I put a cork bark cave deep into the coco fiber and left a whole to the cave. The back of the cave the cork bark is cut and glued to the side of the keeper so I can have a "viewing window" well I been noticing that 1. theres some webbing it looks like in there, but I never seen him go in there. and 2. theres some white looking growth on the bark. I can tell the white stuff isnt from the T because on spots it cannot reach theres a little bit. I assume its mold? fungus? What should I do I just set up the tank and I have no other cave to use for him and Im worried he will get sick or stressed out.

I asked this in another thread but I wanted to post a pic and didnt wanna put it in his thread. Not the best but here it is.


----------



## nickn (Sep 16, 2009)

Also this is not growing onto any coco fiber but Im pretty sure its just on the Cork bark. Its also on spots the T couldnt possibly reach. It does look like hes done some webbing inside tho.


----------



## curiousme (Sep 16, 2009)

As a general rule, cork bark is very good at resisting mold.  

When you say the white stuff is in a place he can't get to, what do you mean by this?  i really can't tell anything from the pic......

Remember that Ts can projectile poop and it can get in places you wouldn't think it would.


----------



## nickn (Sep 16, 2009)

What I mean is that the cork bark outside the cave, but still covered by coco fiber I can see the small white dots. Im guessing its because its too humid.

Will the spores go away after it drys out more or do I need to just pull this out and have him without a cave till I can find/make something else.


----------



## nickn (Sep 16, 2009)

Also I only have had him since Sunday night.


----------



## nickn (Sep 16, 2009)

Anyone? Ill just keep it the way it is till I hear different. Not trying to be pushy just worried thats all. I also had heard cork bark is very mold resistant too. The cage dont really smell moldy, just that damp coco-fiber smell.


----------



## WelshTan (Sep 16, 2009)

ok ... is the T an B. albopilosum? mine does fine on dry substrate... keep a full waterdish in there .. they seriously dont need high humidity levels.. my female has molted just fine 3 times in dryer conditions... my bet is the white is mold.... i also had it on coconut hides in damp tanks but not in dry tanks .... curly hairs do just fine in dryer tanks ... the internal hydration is more important than humidity .... let your tank dry out a bit, keep a full waterdish in there ... as i said the white in my bet is mold caused by conditions too damp


----------



## WelshTan (Sep 16, 2009)

n btw ... cork bark does also mold if conditions are too damp ... i had that prob at first too until i let the sub dry out ... if u pick up the hide or cork bark that is starting to "white" u will smell the same moldy smell the same as when bread if left in the fridge past its use by date starts to smell


----------



## nickn (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Ill keep a eye on it, the fibers starting to dry out. Not sure if I should take it out or not if it gets better/worse. Id hate to leave him in there with a bare cage.

The kicker is I paid $12 for that darn corkbark and I might not be able to use it.


----------



## nickn (Sep 16, 2009)

WelshTan said:


> ok ... is the T an B. albopilosum? mine does fine on dry substrate... keep a full waterdish in there .. they seriously dont need high humidity levels.. my female has molted just fine 3 times in dryer conditions... my bet is the white is mold.... i also had it on coconut hides in damp tanks but not in dry tanks .... curly hairs do just fine in dryer tanks ... the internal hydration is more important than humidity .... let your tank dry out a bit, keep a full waterdish in there ... as i said the white in my bet is mold caused by conditions too damp


Yeah it is. I just read on caresheets they like it moist, but every post or talking I have seen here are the same as you, pretty dry tank with a water bowl. If its really dry how will it be able to dig tho? I read they like to burrow and make a home? or am I just misinformed.

Im kinda stuck as to what to add to the cage, its the big critter keeper tank  and its about half full of coco-fiber (what was recommended) I guess I could add some plants and something else small in there. I just want him to feel secure.


----------



## AllieCat (Sep 16, 2009)

My albopilosum is in a kritter keeper too but I never mist it or anything. He just has a water dish and the substrate is bone dry. (coco fiber)  He seems happy enough.


----------



## nickn (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah considering he has been walking on the walls a lot Im guessing he dont like the moist coco fiber.

How full did you fill your tank for it?


----------



## ZergFront (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks like those fungus you see on tree trunks that look like semi-circular mushroom caps. Know what I mean?

 Think your T may be experimenting.


----------



## nickn (Sep 16, 2009)

Heh, looks like there is more today then there was yesterday. Ill pick up some peat moss from work thats chemical free and just change it and find him a new cave..

Really bummed because that cork bark cave was AWESOME. I hot glued it onto the side and you can see from the other end when he was hanging out inside of it. awwwz


----------



## ranchulas (Sep 16, 2009)

I had the same thing happen one time in a tank I kept centipedes in that was too moist. I just cleaned off the bark, put it in the freezer overnight , and used it again. For the most part I keep most of my T's dryer, even the tropical sp. If I need higher humidity for the tropical sp. then I will do half wet and half dry substrate if the tank is large enough or just frequent misting. You will be fine with a large water dish and some dryer substrate. Good luck!


----------



## nickn (Sep 17, 2009)

If I plan to switch over to peat moss, what should I mix with it that will let a Tarantula make its own hole and wont fall through on them? I read sand is that correct? what kind of % peat vs sand.


----------

